# More Rifles in the Closet



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I've removed my long guns from my closet for the time being. I had put them in silicon treated socks and propped them up in there with a little dehumidifier meant for safes. The closet isn't much bigger than a large safe anyway, so I thought it would do the trick.

Well, we're not even in the humid season yet and the closet is giving that little dehumidifier a run for its money. I have to recharge it every other day. I figure this isn't a good thing, so I removed the dehumidifier and the rifles. My room as a whole isn't treating this little thing the way the closet was. 

Any other thoughts on dealing with them? My room gets incredibly hot during the day so I don't really like the idea of just leaving them out. Plus, with the issue we had recently (long story, but someone attempted to case us and they know the guns are in the house) I'm not so hot about leaving them out in the open anyway. Any reasonable ideas will be considered.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hasn't the range you work at got a safe room? Ours does and for a small fee they will lock your guns up in it. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

... uh ... Find a friend in Aridzona to keep them for you?

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Gee, what have you got? I might be able to store them in our dry heat, especialy if you have a lot of ammo to store with them.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Just remember if you've got wooden furniture on the long guns, ideal humidity would be between 50-65%. I'm not sure about humidity ranges for laminates or glass stocks, but bone-dry air isn't great either. Are you using a mechanical dehumidifier or a chemical one? 40-60% should be fine. I live in what is one of the most humid parts of the South, a normal air-conditioned environment is fine.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> Gee, what have you got? I might be able to store them in our dry heat, especialy if you have a lot of ammo to store with them.
> 
> Enjoy :smt1099


Ah, just an old Swiss K31. I haven't been able to get any ammo for it since the day I bought it, so you may be out of luck there.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> Just remember if you've got wooden furniture on the long guns, ideal humidity would be between 50-65%. I'm not sure about humidity ranges for laminates or glass stocks, but bone-dry air isn't great either. Are you using a mechanical dehumidifier or a chemical one? 40-60% should be fine. I live in what is one of the most humid parts of the South, a normal air-conditioned environment is fine.


It's one of those little Remington jobs with the silica (?) beads in it that turn pink when it needs to be recharged. That's the problem with the closet, it isn't air conditioned and the walls actually get moist in there in the summer. But I haven't got any place else to put them at the moment. I'm not comfortable leaving them out in my room with the recent issues we have had, I'd like to make finding them a challenge if nothing else. The shotgun is in two closets, but I can't do that with the rifle.

I tend to be a little bit on the tin foil hat side of things sometimes, I admit that. LOL!


----------

